#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Τεκμαρτό ενοίκιο ιδιόχρησης ακινήτων

## accounter

Τεκμαρτό ενοίκιο ιδιόχρησης ακινήτων

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο _1 παρ.1α περ. ΒΒ , «το καθαρό εισόδημα των επιχειρήσεων που τηρούν επαρκή και ακριβή βιβλία και στοιχεία δεύτερης και τρίτης κατηγορίας του Κ.Β.Σ. εξευρίσκεται λογιστικώς με έκπτωση από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα. Το τεκμαρτό ενοίκιο των ακινήτων που ανήκουν στον επιχειρηματία και χρησιμοποιούνται από την επιχείρηση, εφόσον αυτό υπολογίστηκε στο εισόδημα από ακίνητα» Για την έκπτωση του τεκμαρτού ενοικίου από ιδιόχρηση ακινήτου απαιτείται η εγγραφή του στα βιβλία. Για τις επιχειρήσεις που τηρούν βιβλία Β κατηγορίας του Κ.Β.Σ. η σχετική εγγραφή σΆ αυτά μπορεί να γίνει κατά τη λήξη της χρήσης. Εφόσον το τεκμαρτό ενοίκιο επαναπροσδιοριστεί από τον έλεγχο, αυτό δεν εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα, αφού τα ποσά αυτά δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί ως δαπάνες στα βιβλία της επιχείρησης (ΠΟΛ 1_9/1958).

----------

